
In boys: the lower the digit ratio, the more robust the face - anarchimedes
http://rspb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/279/1737/2457
======
chuckledog
In 17 Caucasian boys

------
inteleng
This is yet another irrelevant phrenology paper relying on probable p-hacking
to validate an obvious, useless hypothesis. What compels HN users to post this
dross?

